
Ask HN: Should higher education stop being treated like a business? - Gooblebrai
And more like public funded services?
======
tony-allan
It's not that black or white.

Should a country publicly fund higher education for its best and brightest? Of
course. It might be direct funding or government sponsored long-term loans
repaid from future earnings after an income threshold is reached, or even
something else.

What about students from other countries or degrees such as MBA's? Probably
not.

In the second case, university income from full fee paying students shouldn't
be instead of other government funding as this can have other perverse effects
such as forcing growth and degree's that do not help further the aims of
higher education.

------
aurizon
It is not a business, nor is it a charity - it is a racket!!

------
Lesabotsy
As an European, this question doesn't even deserved to be asked, of course it
should. Not just higher education, but at all level. More educated population
is always better for any country, so education should be accessible for anyone
and not hidden behind paywalls. Education and Healthcare should be where most
of the tax money goes.

